# How to know what we did wrong on ratings?



## jwe1967 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm new and wondering if we can't see what the problem was with a low rating, how can we possibly fix it?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Your car looks like a mini mart?
You can't find the airport?
You call pax?
You play where's Waldo ?
You have air fresheners?
Your interior looks like a crime scene?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

It's easy. If you got a low rating, but your car is clean, your not an asshole and you got your passenger safely from point A to point B, then the problem is obviously that you picked up a dicktard. It happens.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

jwe1967 said:


> I'm new and wondering if we can't see what the problem was with a low rating, how can we possibly fix it?


Even you brand new lexus, you will get bad ratings, Uber management advice is to kiss pax asses for good rating


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

alln said:


> Even you brand new lexus, you will get bad ratings,


My Uber Taxi is not a brand new Lexus, but it _is_ brand new. I would not own a Lexus, but let me leave that for another post. My old Uber Taxi had been on the street a little less then seven years, was due for replacement at the end of this year, thus, it was getting a little rough around the edges. Further, it had a partition, which meant that in the Summer, I had to hang a fan in the opening to make the air conditioning circulate in the back seat. Still, I received mostly high ratings.

I have had the new taxi for six weeks. I have received excellent ratings for three of those six weeks. For three alternate weeks, I have received _really poor_ ratings. The car is clean, the air conditioning works well (it _is_ a brand new car, after all), is always on, I get out and help with suitcases or at least, hold the door open if the customer has her hands full. I know where I am going and inform the customer when we are detouring around collisions, fires and flashy arrows. I did receive one complaint when a passenger boarded that the air condition was working _too well_, but I made the adjustment requested.

I, too, wish that these passengers would tell us what we did wrong so that we can make sure to avoid it in the future.

Part of the problem is that Uber does a poor job of educating its passengers about its rating system. Uber fails to inform them that it considers anything less than five stars unacceptable. Most of the users rate the driver in the same way that they would rate a restaurant or hotel: Scrape, bow and kowtow is the only thing that merits five stars. Four stars is pretty good; three acceptable. Uber does nothing to disabuse the users that this is not the Uber rating system.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> My Uber Taxi is not a brand new Lexus, but it _is_ brand new. I would not own a Lexus, but let me leave that for another post. My old Uber Taxi had been on the street a little less then seven years, was due for replacement at the end of this year, thus, it was getting a little rough around the edges. Further, it had a partition, which meant that in the Summer, I had to hang a fan in the opening to make the air conditioning circulate in the back seat. Still, I received mostly high ratings.
> 
> I have had the new taxi for six weeks. I have received excellent ratings for three of those six weeks. For three alternate weeks, I have received _really poor_ ratings. The car is clean, the air conditioning works well (it _is_ a brand new car, after all), is always on, I get out and help with suitcases or at least, hold the door open if the customer has her hands full. I know where I am going and inform the customer when we are detouring around collisions, fires and flashy arrows. I did receive one complaint when a passenger boarded that the air condition was working _too well_, but I made the adjustment requested.
> 
> ...


Pax especially young ones giving bad ratings as a fun, so don't feel bad, i am sure you are providing excellent service.
Uber management won't do anything because they don't want any driver for long time on über platform, because experienced drivers start asking for benefits


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

alln said:


> , Uber management advice is to kiss pax asses for good rating


Unfortunately, this is what pax believe is a 5 star ride. If you bend over backwards being nice to them and giving them free stuff,greatly increases your chances of getting a 5 star. Getting to your destination in a safe ,clean ride efficiently,is the new 3.5 or 4 star ride. smh


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

> Even you brand new lexus, you will get bad ratings, Uber management advice is to kiss pax asses for good rating


Hate to say it but I agree..... so far what I've learned is that the high school kids and college freshmen are same or worse than drunken PAX. They know the system too well!!


----------

